# Varnish, protection for garden steps



## Tripster (25 Feb 2021)

Have some wooden steps down to garden. They are pale and very dry (wet today when taking picture) What do you use as a varnish or wood protection for them. They have been in about 2 years


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

Boat varnish is very hard wearing.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Feb 2021)

I'd prefer to use a micro-porous wood stain [you can get clear ones from Sadolin]


----------



## Tripster (25 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Boat varnish is very hard wearing.





Archie_tect said:


> I'd prefer to use a micro-porous wood stain [you can get clear ones from Sadolin]


Thank you will have a look at both them. Supposed to be dry for next week now so going to lightly sand and protect them. Don’t want to colour, just protect


----------



## Tripster (25 Feb 2021)

Would I use garden furniture, decking or door/ window product ? It’s smooth timber steps. I think they where pressure treated but not sure.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

When you think what boat varnish has to protect against I'd imagine it has to be a good bet.


----------



## Tripster (25 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> When you think what boat varnish has to protect against I'd imagine it has to be a good bet.



Found this, could be worth a try ? 

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonse...d=120954#product_additional_details_container


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

Yep looks like a good bet. My mate used to find vanishing very therapeutic. It was before they started making the fume free stuff though and he was probably flying after a few hours.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My mate used to find vanishing very therapeutic.



Where did he go ?


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2021)

I'm about to order a 25 litre drum of decking oil ! Just need some dry days !


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

Damn the spellchecker I say!


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

You could remove the steps entirely and put a slide there. Lot more fun.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> Found this, could be worth a try ?
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonse...d=120954#product_additional_details_container


Good stuff, used it before myself. All of their No Nonsense stuff is good at a fraction of the price of branded equivalents.


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Feb 2021)

I use teak oil on my exterior wood but you can only apply it to very dry wood. I usually do it after a week or 2 of heatwave.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2021)

Danish oil.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Feb 2021)

Depends how the boards are fixed- the wood may go black once water gets under the yacht varnish and corrodes the fixings. That's why I prefer wood stain, but then it's not a big job to sand down and re-do every few years.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Feb 2021)

Look at suitable exterior products made by Osmo, not cheap but the best finishes I’ve ever used.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2021)

Well I've ordered 25l of oil for £65 delivered. Got quite a bit of decking needing a top up plus a gazebo.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Well I've ordered 25l of oil for £65 delivered.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> View attachment 575833



This stuff

https://www.ryeoil.co.uk/shop/deckingoil/


----------



## PK99 (26 Feb 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Depends how the boards are fixed- the wood may go black once water gets under the yacht varnish and corrodes the fixings. That's why I prefer wood stain, but then it's not a big job to sand down and re-do every few years.



Another vote against Yacht varinsh - or any similar product. Staining is by far the better option.
Keep Yacht Varnish for its intended purpose!

Guy opposite used yacht varnish on a nice new gate a few years ago, it did not take long to look very crappy! Only solution would be to scnd off completely and re doe with something else, purpose designed for the job - eg the decking oil recommended by @fossyant


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> This stuff
> 
> https://www.ryeoil.co.uk/shop/deckingoil/


they'll burn well...


----------



## PK99 (26 Feb 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Look at suitable exterior products made by Osmo, not cheap but the best finishes I’ve ever used.



I recently discovered Osmo products, only used them on internal projects (pine ceiling and tabletop renovation) but they are fantastic. Oil-based natural product, easy to apply and look and feel fantastic. Plus, unlike any varnish or polyurethane, scratches only require a gentle sand of the damaged area and a recoat of that section.

https://osmouk.com/
https://osmouk.com/exterior-products/


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Feb 2021)

PK99 said:


> I recently discovered Osmo products, only used them on internal projects (pine ceiling and tabletop renovation) but they are fantastic. Oil-based natural product, easy to apply and look and feel fantastic. Plus, unlike any varnish or polyurethane, scratches only require a gentle sand of the damaged area and a recoat of that section.
> 
> https://osmouk.com/
> https://osmouk.com/exterior-products/


I used Osmo wood wax finish on all our internal joinery including a hand built kitchen. Really easy to apply, mouldings may need a brush to get into the nooks and crannies but I mostly used a Jay cloth. So hard wearing, doesn’t blister or peel, it really is an outstanding product.


----------

